# Still Another Review of PeachDS.com (Sky3DS)



## SimplyBobo (Jun 24, 2015)

I have heard (along with many of you, I'm sure.) of a little site known as PeachDS.com. Now, I have been interested in the Sky3DS flashcart since the thing came out and promised to heal the wounds left by accidentally updating my SysNAND. I got around to ordering one from PeachDS June 17, 2015 (If you Paypal members are worried about the strange "private" transaction they send you, don't worry, it's just a loophole, pay the money through that and they'll send you a Tracking #.) just  and just got one today, June 23rd. The shipping was fast considering weekends and the fact that my package was at the local post office for a whole night. YMMV, however, according to the site, this was from Cali to Southwest Michigan, while my package states it was from Portland, OR. My package also came with a promo card from Spoofee.com, (Ehhhh, Spoofy?) however, so I'm not sure I should trust it. When the cart finally came, I set it up using DiskWriter, and, after a little cleaning, I had OoT3D, MM3D, and ALBW flashed, with MM3D loaded. My MicroSD is a semi-old Class 6 8GB, which I used for my AceCard2 (AceKard2? I don't remember.) back in the day. 8GB is plenty for holding about 5-8 games depending on which ones, and if you cut out the garbage data or not. I am very happy with the store and have offically boarded the hype train for Monster Hunter Cross, which I will be able to play using Smea's regionFOUR, which I won't even need Cubic Ninja for anymore (ironic wink).

10/10, recommended that all US 3DS flash cart buyers move to this site.

I was not paid off for this review, in the words of Richard Nixon: "I am not a crook."


----------



## azublazer (Jun 24, 2015)

I've used PeachDS at least 4 or 5 times now. Bought a Sky3DS for myself and several R4i carts for friends/family. I will never use another site again. Cheapest flash carts around, located in US, accepts Paypal, takes 3~4 days to arrive. Why would anyone use any other site?


----------



## MelLiu (Jul 16, 2015)

Thumbs up to their service!


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

6 days isnt bad


----------



## peggy315 (Aug 27, 2015)

add the shipping, totally in $82.99 / €73
price attractive, close to the french site manialinker,
but the store sells only 4 cards


----------



## scottsan (Oct 24, 2015)

They are located in the US, they are fast.


----------

